# Bath after neutering



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie just had his neuter today and I'm already thinking about that "first" bath. When can we do it? A week? 10 days?

They shaved his little paw where they put the IV in







Poor bub.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

after stitches are out


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango couldn't have a bath until 10 days after his operation. His stitches were the ones that dissolved so I didn't have to wait for them to come out. You can call your vet and ask them.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He doesn't need stitches removed--they are dissolvable...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think even if the stitches are dissolvable..you still need to wait until they are gone.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo had to wait 10 days for a bath after his neuter surgery. He didn't mind at all.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well if they r dissolvable then it depends on if it was a laser surgery or scapel blade cut...so i would ask ur vet


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> Ollie just had his neuter today and I'm already thinking about that "first" bath. When can we do it? A week? 10 days?
> 
> They shaved his little paw where they put the IV in
> 
> ...


*My vet gave me a printed list of instructions for The Boyz after their neuter. Didn't you get one?

I would give the vet a call and ask!! *


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Koko had the glue method to close his incision, but we still had to wait at least 10 days just to be sure he was healed properly.
How is Ollie doing today Pam?








s to Ollie, hope you are on the mend little man


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=346524
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we got a brochure of after care for him they they reviewed with us and it mentions no bathing until after the sutures (sp?) have dissolved. Asking a bathing question right then and there to the tech was not on my mind at the moment. They told me he has "internal" seutures so there is nothing to remove and I have no idea how I'd know if they were dissolved or not. I'll give them a call.



> Koko had the glue method to close his incision, but we still had to wait at least 10 days just to be sure he was healed properly.
> How is Ollie doing today Pam?
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Janet, for asking! He's doing very, very well from what I can tell. He's eating, drinking peeing and pooping as normal. He seemed to have slept well last night. I give him pain meds two x's per day.

Weird thing...I know he is still recovering, but I haven't heard a peep out of him since we brought him home. No barking, whining, or any noises, lol. He even has his moments when he's playing, but quiet. When I had to leave today for 10 minutes to drop off/pick up my daugther at school, instead of putting him in the x-pen I just let him have "run" of the kitchen, which is puppy proofed--and I think it was one of the best things I've done so far. I did that because he immediately starts jumping when I put him in the x-pen and I didn't want that to happen. So I went out the door and before I left I went around to the back door to spy on him. He was looking out of the gate, but no jumping or barking or hyperventilating like he typically does when I leave the house. Maybe the x-pen has been the problem all along. Maybe he's still not feeling that great. I don't know but I'm going to keep trying this for short intervals and see how he does...


----------

